# Heather....well??



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Logged on to check your status....no news is good news (I hope)







.....hope you are having too much fun to stop and update us and not still going through any hassles with your dealer....

LET US KNOW







So many of us are rooting for you


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Where to begin.... Picked up my Auntie and cousin (for moral support), drove two hours to Reno, Nevada from Sacramento arriving @ 8:30am. When I got there {_Traveler's RV, Reno NV_}the service manager was walking through the office and, without introducing himself, asked "you don't have any hitch work, right?" "I just need the saddles on the tongue for the sway bars" I replied. " I don't know who's gonna do that, there is no one here." he said and walked out of _Taveler's RV, Reno NV_. The fleet manager came out of _Traveler's RV, Reno NV_ and introduced himself to me, and brought me into his office at _Traveler's RV, Reno NV_, all of the paperwork was laid out on the desk and ready for signing. He sat down and said "Let's get started" I told him that since we made the deal over the phone without me having seen the trailer, I wanted to do my PDI first and that I would let him know when I was ready to pay and sign. From there it went rapidly downhill.

*Pointed me to the RV and left
*RV was all closed up, no water or electric was available
*Most of the outside decals were either chipped, cracked, peeling, bubbled or a combination thereof 
*When I stepped into the RV it fell off of the two 3" wooden blocks that were under the tongue jack
* There were many places in the rig, where the cabinetry meets the walls and or floor/ceiling, that the caulking had separated
*They were storing the rear slide braces on the livingroom floor and the lino. was scratched/gouged
* The one of the knobs to secure the rear slide while in the out position was broken off
* Four of the sets of blinds were bent and askew
* Was promised a drawer in the front pass-thru storage that was not installed
* Was promised an installed fantastic fan that was not done

Called him out there to unlock the camp kitchen and while he was there he saw the list that I had begun. He said "All of that is warranty work, you can bring it back {_Traveler's RV, Reno NV_} for that". I replied "When? And how long with those repairs take? I have trips planned all summer, or did you want me to bring it back over the Sierra Nevada Mountians in the fall or the winter?" He then put the icing on the cake: "We _Traveler's RV, Reno NV_ are only making $900.00 on this deal, do you want this trailer or not?" 
"You agreed to the price, that is not my problem. With that kind of attitude, I do not want it. What I do want is the return of my $500.00 deposit."
Needless to say, I never even made it to my PDI worksheet.

I called the local Sacramento dealer and they say they have a 27RSDS in the Havanna (that I really like) on its way, should be here in about a week. I put a deposit down with the condition that the deal is subject to my approval when inspecting the vehicle.

We'll see....









Heather
p.s. sorry for the length of the post


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that crummy outback and thre crummy dealer








I hope you know that we support your refusal 100%








Outbackers want a good deal and a next to perfect Outback!








I hope you got your $500 back.
Heather you did right to refuse that TT. It sounds like it was a FEMA TT.
Good luck with your next deal and dealer.
Jan


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks, Jan! Yes, I did get a refund. There were quick to get rid of me when I said I was not going to take it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All I can say is Good Riddance! Can you imagine if you had taken that Outback what horrible things you would have had to deal with in the future? At least now you will have what you want and much closer to home.

Everything happens for a reason









Keep us posted!
Dawn


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

everything happens for a reason. Get the interior you want, you will be happier for years to come


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened to you at Travelers
Hope you have better deal and service at the local dealer
Best of luck to you

Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW, what a day you must have had! I too think everything happens for a reason, and now look... You get a brand new Outback in your interior preference!
Hope all goes well at your local dealer. I know we were all curious how today would turn out for you. Good for you in being prepared and standing your ground


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Heather,

Sorry to hear about your crummy experience with that dealer. I am glad for you, that you got your deposit back. I bet the other dealer will act more professional. Way to stand your ground to that jerk.

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Heather, sorry to hear of your bad experience. That is absolutely rediculous!







You did the right thing by walking away! And, the word is out on that dealership now. We have all read of your problems throughout the entire process, and can testify to their terrible customer service!

Good luck with your new dealership!

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Heather,

Congrads on standing up to a bad business person. I am glad that you got your deposit back and were able to find a trailer from you local dealer. Don't think that all of the salespeople out there are like the last one. I have the 25RSDS and you will love it!!!!

Best of luck,
Gary


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hurray for Heather! Those guys in Reno aught to go out of business. No matter how much they were making on that unit, they should have bent over backwards to satisfy. Lakeshore RV in Muskegon MI has got it right!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

heather action

sorry to hear about your bad experiance. we have a couple of members here that bought their outbacks in sac, nothing bad was said about them. 
hopefully your new dealer will do you right.

















darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Heather,

I can't tell you how sorry I am this worked out the way it did for you.








I also can't say I am surprised!







Based on everything you have said to date, it was coming from the beginning.

Good on you for sticking to your guns, and walking away from that horrible situation. I'm sure that whatever happens, the new dealer will be a huge step up (how could it be any lower!).

Good luck, and keep us posted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks, everyone for your kind replies. I think that the local dealer now knows that I am not afraid to walk away from the deal if it is not satisfactory. Told _HER_ I am fed up with dishonesty, I have put everything out on the table for you and I expect the same consideration! I believe she got the point.

Oh, BTW, the new one from the local dealer is an '07!









Thanks again, my Outback peeps!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

With that kind of attitude it almost sounds like a Harley Dealership. Glad to hear you stood your ground and walked out.

An '07, that's a happy ending. Hope all goes right.

Dave


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Heather,

Good for you. Sometimes the best thing we can do for ourselves is to just say no!

By the way, what was the name of that dealership that was trying to rip you off??

Was it...

 Traveler's RV, Reno NV

























Dan


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

3LEES said:


> By the way, what was the name of that dealership that was trying to rip you off??
> Was it...
> Traveler's RV, Reno NV
> 
> ...


I believe that _was_ the name of the establishment. Yup 
 Traveler's RV, Reno NV
 tried to give me a substandard unit, but they did offer to drive it to me here in Sacramento, to save me the time on a lenghty PDI inspection! That was so kind, but I politely refused.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> heather action
> 
> sorry to hear about your bad experiance. we have a couple of members here that bought their outbacks in sac, nothing bad was said about them.
> hopefully your new dealer will do you right.
> ...


okay, first sorry about the comment about traveler's rv in reno.
not to long ago i had read something about them, i think it was in open highways but not sure. the only reason i read it was i have family in reno and it picked my interest. anyhow i did a search on the dark side, and low and behold your (heather's) experence is nothing new to them, judging by some of the comments made, the customer service is really bad.
maybe it's time for keystone to step in and say look, clean up your act or don't sell our products.

i will say this though, stay away from traveler's rv reno nv.

again i appoligize for the negative comment.

darrel


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry you dont have an Outback - I am not sorry you dont have a crappy trailer from rude people









You will walk into your Outback trailer, with the interior you LOVE, play with EVERYTHING, have a tiny list (if you have a list at all) and KNOW you did the right thing.

YOU MAKE US PROUD









I just feel sorry for the poor sucker who doesnt have a backbone and is going to go home with that trailer and think that is what Outbacks are supposed to be....


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

As everyone else said, good for you, Heather! You made a wise decision. All of those "warranty issues" should have been fixed before they even entertained the idea to sell the trailer to someone. The drive to Reno saved you many headaches. Good luck with the Sacramento Outback!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Heather...I just found the answer to my earlier question...on your thread. Ya did great!! Post pics when you can of the sweet camper that is heading your way!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Heather go to the Forums site on RV Dealers on Outbackers site and post your experience there. Its a great place to place Cheers sunny or Complaints








We are from Michigan about 3hours drive from Lakeshore RV where we got our 27 last year. We stayed overnite to check out our TT before heading home . We also did a 3hour PDI. They have 4 sites with water and electic for those wanting to travel out to them or they will set you up at a local campground.
Jan


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Heather go to the Forums site on RV Dealers on Outbackers site and post your experience there. Its a great place to place Cheers sunny or Complaints
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??Confused?? Do you mean re-post on THIS outbackers site? Just in a different location, or a different Outback site? (sorry, just having a ??? moment)


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Heather, 
You can post your dealer experience in the Dealer Forum on this site( Outbackers). I am not explaining this well I guess








If you go to the top of the banner on the far left it says Home, Hit on that , the next page that comes up will show you places you can enter; Forums is on the top . Hit Forums ,scroll through the list of Forums,past Polls . the Dealer Forum is just above General Discussion Forum. Hit that .
You will see a list of Dealer Experiences Outbackers have shared with others that visit or are members of this Outbackers site. I'm tired too







Hope that helps you get the word out about this dealer in Reno Nevada.He will soon be history








Jan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Heather,

On the posting in the forum Jan is talking about, that will just make it easier for others to find out about what a kind of dealer this is in the future. You might just give a brief overview and maybe links back to this and your other thread (so you don't have to go through the whole thing again in detail!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Ohh!









okie dokie artichokie!


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Good job, that place sounds like a real rip-off joint. And you can bet they were lying about their profit..

Things happen certain ways for a reason, look on the bright side, you'll have many wonderful trips in a spanking new outback.

Regarding your trip, the more I camp, the less I get dejected about having to cancel a trip (seems like it happens once or twice a year), stuff happens. It is still very early and you got several prime months of camping left. I know you were probably pumped, but you will have it out soon enough!!! Keep the excitement up!

Danny


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Heather,
Sorry to hear about your plight with Travelers RV. I live in Reno and have bought my third and final RV from Travelers. I think they have changed management, because its definitely not the same management as with my two previous purchases.







And, their service department has changed management as well. And, even as a customer it took me a while to get my 5er in for some warranty issues. Unfortunately, I've found the majority of the dealers here share that same attitude. I think the dealers believe since any other dealers are a minimum distance of 2.5 hours away (Sac area). The dealers attitude is buy here or buy there. I don't care if you buy from me or not, someone will buy it anyway. That may explain why all the dealers have about 6 or 7 RV shows a year. There's even one dealer here that rides around its lot on golf carts, asking if your looking or are buying. If you're buying they'll help. If just looking, they won't unlock any RV or show you anything. The majority of the dealers won't price match, throw in freebies, etc. And yes, I think they're not being truthful about their profit. They've always told me they're not making any money off the sale. Hooey !!! You're better off buying from someone closer to home.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Heather, so glad you didn't let yourself get taken.

When I read the other post I was thinking that after you told them about all your plans they probably thought they had a sure thing who wouldn't back down from a deal and have to ruin all those trips.

I was going to reply that you have to be careful they don't pull the old "we're really backed up right now let's do the paperwork first" trick on ya. Glad you were ready for whatever they tried!


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

denali_3 said:


> I live in Reno and have bought my third and final RV from Travelers. I think they have changed management, because its definitely not the same management as with my two previous purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see that there is someone else out there that has experienced that kinda service from them, makes me think it is how they CHOOSE to run their business.


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Heather said:


> Where to begin.... Picked up my Auntie and cousin (for moral support), drove two hours to Reno, Nevada from Sacramento arriving @ 8:30am. When I got there {_Traveler's RV, Reno NV_}the service manager was walking through the office and, without introducing himself, asked "you don't have any hitch work, right?" "I just need the saddles on the tongue for the sway bars" I replied. " I don't know who's gonna do that, there is no one here." he said and walked out of _Taveler's RV, Reno NV_. The fleet manager came out of _Traveler's RV, Reno NV_ and introduced himself to me, and brought me into his office at _Traveler's RV, Reno NV_, all of the paperwork was laid out on the desk and ready for signing. He sat down and said "Let's get started" I told him that since we made the deal over the phone without me having seen the trailer, I wanted to do my PDI first and that I would let him know when I was ready to pay and sign. From there it went rapidly downhill.
> 
> *Pointed me to the RV and left
> *RV was all closed up, no water or electric was available
> ...


Heather, one thing you might want to follow up on. Contact Keystone and tell them how the Traveler's RV did you on the RV. Just could be they have had other complaints. I had to do this on a boat I bought, The boat manfacturer dropped the boat dealers distributorship.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

BullwinkleMoose said:


> Heather, one thing you might want to follow up on. Contact Keystone and tell them how the Traveler's RV did you on the RV. Just could be they have had other complaints. I had to do this on a boat I bought, The boat manfacturer dropped the boat dealers distributorship.
> [snapback]123235[/snapback]​


I think I'll do that, Moose. I was originally thinking "Let sleeping dogs lie" but it was just not right.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

When the dealer is no good that reflects back to the Manufacturer. They might be very interested. Who are they going to try to sell that camper to next?


----------



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh Heather girl I feel so sorry for you. I thought we had problems when we got our new outback. The salesperson told us the weight sticker was wrong and that is was lighter than quoted. It wasn't. My poor truck didn't like the tt. So we had to buy a new pickup to pull the darn thing.(ok now is when you have to feel bad for the hubby right? LOL) We loved the trailer and didn't want to take it back. I didn't know if they would even take it back. We went back to the Manager and told him what happened and he told us whatever he could do to help he would. They had to redo the tow hitch and brake controller in the new truck. They were good about it. I wanted to make the dealership aware of what happened because it worked out ok for us but if it had been a family that were not in the position to get a new vehicle they would have been screwed. The outback itself has been great. Some minor problems but easy to get fixed. And I would go back to the dealer again. Hopefully things will turn out well for you also......Shirley Jo


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, Heather. But, the silver lining is...you'll have a new unit that you WANT, no comprimises. And, if this unit had all these problems that were visable, imagine what you couldn't see... makes me shudder to think! Good luck and post pics soon!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Heather,

Sorry you and your crew had to waste so much energy (and travel time) with that cruddy first dealership.

I would also suggest that you report the dealership to Keystone so they can put that dealership out to pasture in regards to the affiliation.

Good luck with your new efforts.


----------

